# Near Crippling Snowstorm



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

According to The Weather Network the snowstorm coming to southern Ontario is suppossed to be "near crippling". Damn, where are my crutches?!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> According to The Weather Network the snowstorm coming to southern Ontario is suppossed to be "near crippling". Damn, where are my crutches?!


Pffft.

What a bunch of melodramatic horse hockey, LOL.

Crippling? Only to people who winter in Florida.

Ice is a bit different, but snow?

We're Canadians. Suck it up people.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Pffft.
> 
> What a bunch of melodramatic horse hockey, LOL.
> 
> ...


I don't know what it is with T.O. but it seens like everytime you guys get any snow everyone on the roads turn into complete idiots. I haven't seen so many sideway cars in my life as I did the few winters I was there. Does everyone run summer tires year around?

It happens somewhat here in Calgary but not to the same degree.

I guess coming from Northern Saskatchewan I don't get it... :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't know what it is with T.O. but it seens like everytime you guys get any snow everyone on the roads turn into complete idiots. I haven't seen so many sideway cars in my life as I did the few winters I was there. Does everyone run summer tires year around?
> 
> It happens somewhat here in Calgary but not to the same degree.
> 
> I guess coming from Northern Saskatchewan I don't get it... :smile:


I've never seen conditions in Southern Ontario that would require anything more than all seasons.

It ain't the tires. It's the nuts behind the wheels. 

Coming from the east coast, one of the things we were taught is how to manage skids and slides. I was taken to a big empty parking lot and shown how to control and recover a sideways slide and prevent fishtailing.

Also important to note. PHYSICS people!!! The trick to NOT getting stuck is to keep the vehicle moving. Riding your brakes is counterproductive to this end.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think Environment Canada has hired a 'creative writer' to write their weather bulletins. Snowfall amounts were also described as "copious". If someone from Moncton were writing it, it would be more like a "dusting". Get out the big broom!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I think Environment Canada has hired a 'creative writer' to write their weather bulletins. Snowfall amounts were also described as "copious". If someone from Moncton were writing it, it would be more like a "dusting". Get out the big broom!


LOL, yeah this year there's an abundance of wolf crying and I agree, it seems like someone got a thesaurus for an early X-mas gift.

Monctonians know what snow is all about for sure.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

They were saying 60 cm for Montreal in the next couple of days... that would be SWEET. I'd be calling in sick for the next week so I could go snowboarding :wave: Who cares if I gotta push snow with my bumper to get there :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> LOL, yeah this year there's an abundance of wolf crying and I agree, it seems like someone got a thesaurus for an early X-mas gift.
> 
> Monctonians know what snow is all about for sure.


I find the current climate crisis craze has anything weather-related being way overblown. It's winter. In Canada. And it's snowing. And somehow that's supposed to be shocking and we should devote an entire television channel to discussing it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What wimps! When I was a kid everyone walked barefoot uphill to and from school, in waist deep snow, all year round, with a smile, in their father's pajamas. Why, we had more snow in July than we get now in January! Things were different then...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To me a crippling snowstorm is one where the snow plows hit cars because they can see them because the are covered in two metres of snow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> The amount and type of driving I typically do doesn't warrant snow tyres, but I have friends that live in the London-Woodstock snowbelt area that routinely drive 50K km/yr. For them snow tyres are a cheap improvement. Necessary? Probably not. But definitely better.
> 
> YMMV


Better for sure, but I routinely drive to or through Detroit which naturally includes passage throught the London to Windsor corridor with all season radials. In fact I just had a new set of Bridgestone all seasons installed on the company van and I'll be driving to Ohio with it on Monday morning. I think the advantage they provide is small compared to a careful and competent driver.

You have to allow more time, but it's not that bad unless there's freezing rain or black ice, in which case snow tires are of little help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

"the London to Windsor corridor with all season radials"
I just got off that stretch... yer gonna want SNOW tires... 

Drive safe, folks!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife and I were both laughing... 

"Crippling"?
"Copious"?

I'm surprised the Army hasn't already been deployed to Toronto!! We're in Canada for God's sake! They could've just said we're going to get some snow tonight. :zzz:

Seriously though. A little bit of snow like we're supposed to get, and I'll have half my crew call in tomorrow night for a "weather day".


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> LOL, yeah this year there's an abundance of wolf crying and I agree, it seems like someone got a thesaurus for an early X-mas gift.
> 
> *Monctonians know what snow is all about for sure.*


Yup. 180cm of snowfall in one day in February 1992. There was already a good 4 feet of snow on the roads at 2 am on Friday night when my roommate and I got out of the bar on campus (remember Le Kacho?). It had only begun snowing at 10pm. It took us two hours to walk from the university to our apartment near Moncton Hospital, about 2 km down and uphill. The university was closed for almost 2 weeks. It never closed, no matter what, but I guess the guy in charge a canceling classes figured that with 14 feet of snowdrift on some roads, nobody would show up.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Until last year, most stores in the Lower Mainland BC never carried snow tires. We were SO caught with our pants down when the storms everyone scoffed at, hit.

Be safe and take care all!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What wimps! When I was a kid everyone walked barefoot *uphill to and from school*, in waist deep snow, all year round, with a smile, in their father's pajamas. Why, we had more snow in July than we get now in January! Things were different then...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Confucius say "Man who walks uphill *to AND from *school have slanted outlook on life"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to drive someone to the airport (Pearson) in a few minutes. Lets see if I eat my words.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am a bit North of Toronto. There is a lot of snow already, but it seemed to really pick up a lot in the last hour. The weather channel said 10 cm during the day today, and I'd have to say we are at that or past that already at 10:00.

At least it's a Sunday. If this was a weekday rush hour at night would be crazy.

I definitely wouldn't consider it 'crippling' though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just checked the road report and highways 21 and 8 are both closed around town. My kid would rather it had happened on a school day.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Just checked the road report and highways 21 and 8 are both closed around town. My kid would rather it had happened on a school day.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


21 & 8 are always closed. My plant relies on shipments from Wingham which obviously slows us down in this type of weather if the roads are closed too long. Of course, no-one will actually be at my work either to run what parts we have. Looks like it's me, a pot of coffee and surfing on the computer tonight.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

James...What are you talking about? 21 and 8 are not always closed! I've seen them open for days at a time in summer, LOL.

It's pretty wild out there right now. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

We've had over 30 cm of snow since it started last night and it is still going. I have shovelled out my driveway,deck and sidewalks twice today. My driveway is 25 metres with a turn around spot. Traffic is still moving but slowly. I hope I can get to work in the morning...


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been out 3 times today shoveling, just looked out and the street and sidewalk plows just went by again 

Still snowing here, not sure how much is on the ground but its still too much LOL! The bonus of being Canadian!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's insane! My appartement's owner pay a guy to shovel up the drive way with a very big tractor. The guy came at 9 in the morning, never came back during the day. I shoveld up an hour during to came back in my parking, I think I'm gonna wake early tomorrow to be sure to be on time at work! On the t.v. they said about 40 cm of snow! It's alot of snow! But I prefer that than last year without a dub. I was ridding my bike in january, where is the canadian's winter, I think he's back stronger this year! Hope I was a kid again, no school for tomorrow and no exams too!! 

Good night everyone!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I've been out 3 times today shoveling, just looked out and the street and sidewalk plows just went by again
> 
> Still snowing here, not sure how much is on the ground but its still too much LOL! The bonus of being Canadian!:smilie_flagge17:


I can relate to that... Exact same thing for me... 

I quit for tonight, tomorrow is another ... shoveling day... in the morning at least...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The streets here haven't even been cleared. Without snow tires, you would be pretty much snowed in. I can't see them having it cleaned up by tomorrow. Even the highways going through town are in pretty bad shape. It's more the wind that's the problem now. The snow is so light because it's so cold.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

We don't get much snow in Korea, but when we do, all 5 cm of it, driving gets pretty dangerous. It's not just that people don't know how to drive in the snow since they get so little of it here, I think the real problem is that many of the older cars still have the same tires they had when they rolled off the assembly line. People used to put chains on their tires when I first came here, but fewer people seem to be doing that nowadays. 

I still remember 10 years ago when I drove a subcompact, the smallest production car in Korea. I was stopped at an intersection, took off when the light turned green, leaving all the cars behind me, and then stopped at the next red light without going into a slide. A guy in a jeep pulls up next to me, curious to see who was driving so well on the icy road. I flashed him a big smile and he started laughing.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

meh that wasnt too bad of a storm ill still have school tomorrow i dont see them closing it the roads are mostly cleared now...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, us folks here in the far-east got a good dumping of snow yesterday, not 'crippling' though, we still practiced and got home ok. I cleared the driveway last night. It rained overnight removing some of the snow but at daybreak, the temp started to drop, it's freezing up now.

I'm actually glad to see the snow, we haven't had much over the last few years, so the more snow we get, the more time I spend outdoors clearing snow, that'll get me closer to losing that '10lbs'. 

Crippling? Hardly, nothing we can't handle.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I'm surprised the Army hasn't already been deployed to Toronto!!


Hey, that was Mayor Mel back in '99. Don't blame all of Toronto, just those who voted for him.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Mooh said:


> ... 21 and 8 are not always closed! I've seen them open for days at a time in summer.


I can attest to that. The wife and I vacationed for a few days in Goderich/Bayfield last summer and we were able to enjoy three snow-free days. The impending blizzard of August 5 made us bug out early though and return to the sunny climes of Strath-Vegas.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Crippling Schmippling.

It was a dusting.



A flesh wound:banana:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hush...Known over in these parts as St. Ratford, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

